# Gericom Masterpiece 2540XL Tastatur ausbauen



## Katzehuhn (3. März 2005)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich aus meinem *Gericom Masterpiece 2540XL Notebook die Tastatur ausbaue, nachdem einwenig Wasser drüber geschüttet wurde gehen einige Tasten nicht mehr. bin für jede Hilfe dankbar
*


----------

